# The Genetics of Dog Domestication (webinar)



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

From the Smithsonian’s Human Origins Program

The Genetics of Dog Domestication

April 15 – 10:30 a.m. Central Time

Free, but advance registration required

Dogs were the first animals to be domesticated – yet the where, when, how, and why are hotly debated. Paleogeneticist Audrey Lin will talk about how dogs became our best friends. 

Learn more, and register to participate, at - How Dogs Became Our Best Friends: The Genetics of Dog Domestication


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks -- I've signed up for it and sent it to several friends.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Meet the Scientist Studying How Dogs Evolved From Predator to Pet


Learn about how humans of the past helped build the bond between us and our favorite furry friends.




www.smithsonianmag.com


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

Those of you that watched this program, what were your reactions?


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I missed this due to a rescheduling of my dog's oncology recheck. I wondered if they provided references, or were potentially uploading the recorded presentation.


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

I believe they said that the program was being recorded and would be available later. 

Here's an article that gives a little information about the speaker and the program:
Meet the Scientist Studying How Dogs Evolved From Predator to Pet


----------

